# My search for some excellent nail clippers



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi all, I usually use a dremel to cut my dogs nails but I recently got a part time job at petco and sometimes people come in and ask for their dogs nails to be cut. The dremel works fine most of the time but at least once a day there will be a little boston terrier or something with the nail curled and the dremel cant get to it. So, i've been looking to pick up a smaller size clipper for this purpose. I've tried two from petco and they work okay but are not excellent. I figured some of you professional groomers would know where to look online.


----------



## TFTpwnsYou (May 22, 2007)

I forget the company, but I like the kind with the green handles and it has a Westie's head on the packaging. If you go to dog.com there are a bunch. I got this little purple and grey pair that I really like too. I hope that helps.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's what we use at the clinic
http://www.giftaffair.com/miller_forge_vista_nail_scissors_white_style.html
You can get into the circle of the nail and it doesn't hurt as much.


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have seen a few versions of a clipper that is supposed to be able to detect the quick so you don't cut too far. I am a little unsure if this could work or not and I have not tried any of them.. this description is from one of the ADs:

_The new QuickFinder® Clipper is a nail clipper for dogs (up to 75 lbs), cats and small animals, and birds, that utilizes QuickSensor Technology that senses your pet's quick and gives visual cues as to when it is safe and when it is not safe to begin clipping. Red-Yellow-Green. Green means Go! It is fast, safe and easy to use. 

Our patented design utilizes sensor technology to detect nail differences between the live blood of your pet's quick, and the dead skin of the nail and claw. QuickSensor senses with a circuit-board precision, when it is safe to cut, when to be cautious, and when it is not safe to cut. _

*Anyone tried one of these?*


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Haven't tried them but, they are guillotine style which I don't really care for. If you have a curled nail you can't really clip it with this type. I prefer the scissor style.


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

agility collie mom said:


> I prefer the scissor style.


As you wish mom!
Here is a scissor type with the magic LEDs..

http://www.hammacher.com/publish/75573.asp


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

Don152 said:


> QuickSensor senses with a circuit-board precision, when it is safe to cut, when to be cautious, and when it is not safe to cut.


That really sets off my BS detector 

I'd be interested in hearing more details about this.


----------



## TFTpwnsYou (May 22, 2007)

BS detector is right. When I was in the retail side you have no idea how many of these were returned. If the dog didn't sit perfectly still it wouldn't work, and I guess the "safe to cut zone" was only taking off a little bit. Plus a read the reviews on that online, and they weren't good.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Don152 said:


> As you wish mom!
> Here is a scissor type with the magic LEDs..
> 
> http://www.hammacher.com/publish/75573.asp


Still is not narrow enough on the tips to get into a curly dew claw nail!


----------



## KarlKatzke (Oct 15, 2008)

Frankly, I use an oversized human nail clipper with both of my (large breed) dogs. The clipper was part of a men's grooming kit and was labeled 'toenail clipper' -- kind of like this set at amazon ... the telling difference is that the clipper is about twice the size of the usual fingernail clipper I use on myself, and the cutting edge is curved outwards (convex as opposed to concave.) They work REALLY well with Eo's dewclaws, and even though her main claws won't fit inside the opening, I just kind of clip at the edges wherever I can and take off a little at a time. She doesn't mind, and I have never quicked her with this set of clippers even though her claws are all jet black.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

You can't go wrong with Miller Forge, I've even used their shears in a pinch on my Poodle's topknot (and was shocked they worked so well, cheap as they were price-wise)!


----------

